# Harlequins vs. Howling Banshees



## Master_Caleb (Jan 5, 2009)

Well I was looking through my Eldar codex, and noticed the Harlequins. I really liked the idea of them, fluff wise, and how they looked on the table. That's face it, the Death Jester is one of the coolest look units in the entire game. Unfortunately after reading through a bit more I noticed they're absolutely outdone by Howling Banshees. The Banshees get power weapons, and the bonus of banshee masks. If you take Harlequin's kisses then you get rending, and are 6 more points expensive then a Banshee. Given you get an extra attack or two, and a invulnerable save, you lack in everything else, including a decent regular save. Even if you take a shadowseer, that's limited in effectiveness. If you're that close to the enemy it's probably not going to be much help. Furthermore the death jester, the coolest looking model in the unit, is also a complete waste. 

As so I figured I'd bring up the question. Why take Harlequins over Howling Banshees? I really like the Harlequins, and would like to play a squad to have something decent at CC in there, but unfortunately it seems like they're more expensive, and not as effective as howling banshees. If anyone has help on the matter it'd be greatly appreciated. On the same note I'd also like to ask what's the point of the death jester? He just doesn't seem like an effective unit unless you could have more then one in a squad, which you can't. 

Thanks,

~MC


----------



## Triangulum (Jul 15, 2008)

You dont, they are only worth taking in Apoc cause of the special rules or against a monsterous creature nids army where you need rending to do any damage, in which case you would be better off with a different elite unit anyway.


----------



## Master_Caleb (Jan 5, 2009)

Exactly, although they're fluff is cool they're pretty much useless compared to more specialized units like banshees, and dragons. Not to mention both are cheaper for their point cost. The only other excuse you could give them is to be a unit that is slightly more survivable because of the invulnerable save, but even then I think there's other units that fit the bill better. 

Maybe I'm just a bit disappointed that one of our coolest units is absolutely useless. Either way I figured I should ask before I bought a squad, and it looks like I'll be forced to field banshees, although I think I will eventually buy a harlequin squad for fun games (or maybe just the death jester to model xD). 

Thanks,

~MC


----------



## newsun (Oct 6, 2008)

while I agree banshees are generally better, I don't think it's enough such that it means you cannot or never should take harlequins.

One of the best eldar players I have played against thinks harlies are better and he got to the point where I have only seen him tie one time in the recent past.

more attacks and have the possibility of cracking light tanks with rending. they have their uses.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

It's not so much that Harlequins are bad, it's that Banshees are so incredibly, cheesily good. Why field anything else than 30 banshees, unless of course, pure boredom sets in. 

On the other hand, Banshees are not so great against hordes of enemies like Boys and Genestealers where they cannot completely annihilate their enemy in one round.


----------



## Master_Caleb (Jan 5, 2009)

Generally though if you want an anti-tank unit I'd probably go with a squad of dragons. I do agree that they aren't quite as good vs. horde, but aside from that it just seems banshees are all around better. I may still get a harlequin squad first just because I like them though. Out of curiosity are the plasma pistols worth it? Once again I think you're just diversifying your squad too much, but it could be useful for units with good saves. 

Thanks,

~MC


----------



## Juiceypoop (Jun 5, 2008)

Arcane said:


> Why field anything else than 30 banshees, unless of course, pure boredom sets in.


Simple. str 3 and less attacks, means they are less effective against horde armies like nids and orks. Banshees excell at killing marines in cc, but not every opponent you will vs is going to be a marine player. 

on another note, harleqins with VOT don't really need a transport, wich makes them effectivly cheaper, and whilst people might say that at short range this just means the harlies will get shot up, i'm more inclined to say that at such short ranges the harlies will allready be in assault before your opponent even gets a a chance to shoot.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

You do kind of need a wave serpent for banshees, but wave serpents are great.

To be honest I'm not sure that Eldar need any CC unit of this type. The problem with banshees is indeed that they are almost useless against hordes. Dire avengers are actually pretty good against all targets that banshees work against, and more besides, while also being a scoring unit.

In the past I've had quite a lot of fun with scorpions. Their extra attack and strength mean that they cause enough wounds on MEQs to win, but also decimate horde units. That said, fire dragons and dire avengers remain the most consistent performers.


----------



## Juiceypoop (Jun 5, 2008)

Someguy said:


> In the past I've had quite a lot of fun with scorpions. Their extra attack and strength mean that they cause enough wounds on MEQs to win, but also decimate horde units. That said, fire dragons and dire avengers remain the most consistent performers.


I agree about avengers and fire dragons, when it comes to eldar, shooting is usually preferable to assault, but sometimes you're gonna need an assault unit to shift a well entrenched squad out of cover, and banshees arn't always the best choice.


----------



## newsun (Oct 6, 2008)

Juiceypoop said:


> on another note, harleqins with VOT don't really need a transport, wich makes them effectivly cheaper, and whilst people might say that at short range this just means the harlies will get shot up, i'm more inclined to say that at such short ranges the harlies will allready be in assault before your opponent even gets a a chance to shoot.


Try this against any mech list and see what happens. WS is great for them, that way you pick the fight, not your opp.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

I use Banshees, SCorpions, and Harlequins.
I find they all fit their niches just fine.
Hell, I've taken out a squad of terminators with my Harlequins, and didn't lose one.


----------

